# Fate Therapeutics (FATE)



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

I am sure it will take a lot more testing but I imagine the unfortuneate people with Leukemia and many other forms of cancer must be watching this.

https://www.investors.com/news/tech...ent-blood-disease-data/?src=A00220&yptr=yahoo



> The biotech company also unveiled the results of a Phase 1 study of an experimental drug called FT516. Fate tested the drug alone in a form of leukemia, and in combination with another drug for lymphoma. The cancer treatment is also derived from a cloned stem cell.
> 
> *A patient with acute myeloid leukemia showed no evidence of leukemia in a sample of bone marrow 42 days after receiving treatment. *Some of the patient's stem cells also recovered. The lymphoma patient is currently undergoing a second cycle of FT516.


I am not a shareholder and I certainly cannot explain what exactly they are doing, since it is well above my pay grade, but I am certainly glad they are doing it. Good luck to them, their shareholders, and my best wishes to anyone afflicted by these deadly diseases.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Certainly is nice to hear about promising developments in the medical field. I hope their results can be replicated and confirmed by other independent researchers - this would be great.

No reason to buy the stock though. Biotech companies have been creating false hopes (of gains) for as long as I can remember and buying something after hearing "amazing news" is a rookie mistake.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Absolutely. Posted here for any cancer sufferers and anyone else worried they or someone they care about might get diagnosed with these diseases, in the future. Not an investment recommendation by any means.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

The news just keeps getting better. This is not a recommendation for this stock. I don't own it. Wish I did, Up 46% today. The reason I post this is that it appears to me that we are getting really darn close to curing Cancer. What I am trying to say is that we are getting very close to curing cancer. Kind of hard for me to put all those words in the same sentence.



https://finance.yahoo.com/news/fate-therapeutics-presents-patient-case-150500287.html



This advancement seems to revolve around immunotherapy. Fate Therapeutics did not invent this, by the way. A guy named *Jim Allison* did. He received the Nobel Prize in 2018, for his work. With Covid-19 bringing up the importance of the human immune system, I think we can get a better picture of what is actually happening here.

I am not an expert, but it appears that Mr. Allison started to look into the question, many people were already asking. If cancer tumors relate to our cells and our immune system is there to protect our cells, then why in the world does our immune system not kill off cancer, long before it becomes deadly to us. What Mr. Allison found was that our immune system is turned on and off, depending on the threat, by some kind of immune switch. He discovered the switch is called CTLA-4. The CTLA-4 will effectively turn off our immune system even when it sees cancer. For some reason it does not see cancer as the same kind of threat as a virus, for instance. Hence our immune system does not help us much in fighting this disease.

Well this guy figured out how to turn our immune system back on to fight cancer. It really is amazing. The only thing that annoys me with these events, is if I poll 100 people and ask them who is "Wayne Gretzky", I will get a certain number of people who answer it correctly. If I ask them who is Jim Allison...well you know where this ends.

Anyway, still lots of work to do, but I thought I would add it here as more good news. Godspeed to these scientists.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

That is awesome! I hope it comes to fruition!


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes. The optimism I have behind this breakthrough is that it has already saved many, many lives, of people who participated in the human trials, with virtually no bad side effects. One lady interviewed, who I think had an estimate of about 6 months to live, was fully cured. The CAT scan could not find anymore tumor at all after about 4 weeks. She said that participating in the study for her was not a question offering a no option, and that she said in about 5 days, after her one Immuno injection, she felt so much better. No fatigue, no headaches. Most other cancer treatments in the past, that might have worked on mice, tended to fail with people. This one so far has not.

Taking it out another decade or so we might even be able to develop a vaccine against Cancer. Imagine all the hereditary cancer victims who are right now just sitting waiting to get the diagnosis. In some families, it is an almost certainty. I am sure a vaccine would be welcome news for them, although I suppose if the treatment works quickly enough we might not need a vaccine.

Anyway, we live in interesting times.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I invested in micro bio-pharmas years ago, and what I discovered was that university researchers and micro companies would develop a drug or product that showed great success in the labs, pass through Clinical I and II studies and then reach the stage where they needed funding to pay for large Stage III trials. The funding primarily comes from big pharma companies who pay a few million dollars and assume ownership or full licensing of the product.

Then the product research is absorbed into the big pharma's research departments and is never heard from again.

A vaccine for COVID couldn't be developed in a short period of time.........many said, but here we are ............numerous vaccines coming on stream.

It was only a matter of money. It is always about money. Nothwithstanding that, this drug sounds like a miracle cure and I hope it is


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

sags said:


> I invested in micro bio-pharmas years ago, and what I discovered was that university researchers and micro companies would develop a drug or product that showed great success in the labs, pass through Clinical I and II studies and then reach the stage where they needed funding to pay for large Stage III trials. The funding primarily comes from big pharma companies who pay a few million dollars and assume ownership or full licensing of the product.
> 
> Then the product research is absorbed into the big pharma's research departments and is never heard from again.
> 
> ...


Absolutely and of course the main obstacle with the money is the fact that this immunotherapy seems to be a "cure" and not an "ongoing treatment". As we know, the profit potential of the former will always be a very small percentage of the latter.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Here's hoping ... modern medicine is pretty amazing.

Look at how fast these companies came up with a COVID vaccine. Not just one, but about a dozen vaccines! Much faster than any previous vaccine.

Hopefully this technology you're pointing to @OptsyEagle turns out to work


----------

